# phpmyadmin con php5

## Lestaat

Non ho messoil tag ot perchè è un problema che sto riscontrando solo con gentoo.

Ho cercato sia sul forum che con google ma non c'è traccia dell'errore.

Ho aggiornato il sistema per usare php5 e ho tolto il 4.

ho riemerso phpmyadmin per sicurezza e fatto tutti i rebuild necessari al cambio (anche perchè ho cambiato un paio di use)

Bene ..

il php funge, i miei siti si vedono esattamente come prima, non ho ancora provato a vedere se fungono anche i php che chiacchierano con mysql ma phpmyadmin mi da un errore nella home.

```
phpMyAdmin - Error

Cannot load session extension. Please check your PHP configuration.
```

C'è qualche cosa che non so?

----------

## Truzzone

Devi emergere php con la USE session, un buon link per la migrazione a php5   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Spulciati bene le USE di php, con largo uso di euse -i.

Ci sono moltissime cose che puoi imparare

P.S. credo che php sia il pacchetto in portage con più USE in assoluto... impressionante

----------

## jozmile

Ho provato di tutto e di più, ma phpmyadmin continua a darmi l'errore sopradescritto. 

ecco il mio emerge --info:

```
lupin ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre11

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dba dvd eds emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glibc glut gpm gstreamer gtk2 idn imlib innodb ipv6 java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lcms libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg mpm-worker mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pango pcre pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline sdl session spell ssl tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userlocales vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xv zlib video_cards_i810 video_cards_i915 linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Il mio info.php è il seguente:

```
PHP Logo

PHP Version 5.0.5-pl3-gentoo

System    Linux lupin 2.6.14-gentoo-r3 #1 PREEMPT Tue Nov 29 16:59:28 CET 2005 i686

Build Date    Dec 13 2005 11:35:55

Configure Command    './configure' '--prefix=/usr/lib/php5' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--cache-file=./config.cache' '--disable-cli' '--with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php/apache2-php5' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active' '--without-pear' '--disable-bcmath' '--with-bz2' '--disable-calendar' '--disable-ctype' '--with-curl' '--without-curlwrappers' '--disable-dbase' '--enable-exif' '--without-fbsql' '--without-fdftk' '--disable-filepro' '--disable-ftp' '--with-gettext' '--without-gmp' '--without-hwapi' '--without-iconv' '--without-informix' '--without-kerberos' '--enable-mbstring' '--with-mcrypt' '--without-mcve' '--disable-memory-limit' '--with-mhash' '--without-ming' '--without-mnogosearch' '--without-msql' '--without-mssql' '--with-ncurses' '--without-oci8' '--without-oci8-instant-client' '--without-oracle' '--with-openssl' '--with-openssl-dir=/usr' '--without-ovrimos' '--disable-pcntl' '--without-pfpro' '--without-pgsql' '--disable-posix' '--with-pspell' '--without-recode' '--disable-simplexml' '--disable-shmop' '--without-snmp' '--disable-soap' '--disable-sockets' '--disable-spl' '--without-sybase' '--without-sybase-ct' '--disable-sysvmsg' '--disable-sysvsem' '--disable-sysvshm' '--without-tidy' '--disable-tokenizer' '--disable-wddx' '--without-xmlrpc' '--without-xsl' '--with-zlib' '--disable-debug' '--enable-dba' '--without-cdb' '--with-db4' '--without-flatfile' '--with-gdbm' '--without-inifile' '--without-qdbm' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-t1lib=/usr' '--disable-gd-jis-conv' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-tiff-dir=/usr' '--without-xpm-dir' '--with-gd' '--with-mysql=/usr/lib/mysql' '--with-mysql-sock=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' '--without-mysqli' '--with-readline' '--without-libedit' '--disable-session' '--without-sqlite' '--enable-maintainer-zts' '--enable-experimental-zts'

Server API    Apache 2.0 Handler

Virtual Directory Support    enabled

Configuration File (php.ini) Path    /etc/php/apache2-php5/php.ini

Scan this dir for additional .ini files    /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active

PHP API    20031224

PHP Extension    20041030

Zend Extension    220040412

Debug Build    no

Thread Safety    enabled

Zend Memory Manager    enabled

IPv6 Support    enabled

Registered PHP Streams    php, file, http, ftp, compress.bzip2, compress.zlib, https, ftps

Registered Stream Socket Transports    tcp, udp, unix, udg, ssl, sslv3, sslv2, tls

Zend logo This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:

Zend Engine v2.0.5, Copyright (c) 1998-2004 Zend Technologies

PHP Credits

Configuration

PHP Core

Directive   Local Value   Master Value

allow_call_time_pass_reference   On   On

allow_url_fopen   Off   Off

always_populate_raw_post_data   Off   Off

arg_separator.input   &   &

arg_separator.output   &   &

asp_tags   Off   Off

auto_append_file   no value   no value

auto_globals_jit   On   On

auto_prepend_file   no value   no value

browscap   no value   no value

default_charset   no value   no value

default_mimetype   text/html   text/html

define_syslog_variables   Off   Off

disable_classes   no value   no value

disable_functions   no value   no value

display_errors   On   On

display_startup_errors   Off   Off

doc_root   no value   no value

docref_ext   no value   no value

docref_root   no value   no value

enable_dl   On   On

error_append_string   no value   no value

error_log   no value   no value

error_prepend_string   no value   no value

error_reporting   2039   2039

expose_php   On   On

extension_dir   /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20041030   /usr/lib/php5/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-zts-20041030

file_uploads   On   On

highlight.bg   #FFFFFF   #FFFFFF

highlight.comment   #FF8000   #FF8000

highlight.default   #0000BB   #0000BB

highlight.html   #000000   #000000

highlight.keyword   #007700   #007700

highlight.string   #DD0000   #DD0000

html_errors   On   On

ignore_repeated_errors   Off   Off

ignore_repeated_source   Off   Off

ignore_user_abort   Off   Off

implicit_flush   Off   Off

include_path   .:/usr/share/php5:/usr/share/php   .:/usr/share/php5:/usr/share/php

log_errors   Off   Off

log_errors_max_len   1024   1024

magic_quotes_gpc   On   On

magic_quotes_runtime   Off   Off

magic_quotes_sybase   Off   Off

mail.force_extra_parameters   no value   no value

max_execution_time   30   30

max_input_time   60   60

open_basedir   no value   no value

output_buffering   no value   no value

output_handler   no value   no value

post_max_size   8M   8M

precision   12   12

register_argc_argv   On   On

register_globals   Off   Off

register_long_arrays   On   On

report_memleaks   On   On

report_zend_debug   On   On

safe_mode   Off   Off

safe_mode_exec_dir   no value   no value

safe_mode_gid   Off   Off

safe_mode_include_dir   no value   no value

sendmail_from   no value   no value

sendmail_path   /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i    /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i 

serialize_precision   100   100

short_open_tag   On   On

SMTP   localhost   localhost

smtp_port   25   25

sql.safe_mode   Off   Off

track_errors   Off   Off

unserialize_callback_func   no value   no value

upload_max_filesize   2M   2M

upload_tmp_dir   no value   no value

user_dir   no value   no value

variables_order   EGPCS   EGPCS

xmlrpc_error_number   0   0

xmlrpc_errors   Off   Off

y2k_compliance   On   On

zend.ze1_compatibility_mode   Off   Off

apache2handler

Apache Version    Apache

Apache API Version    20020903

Server Administrator    root@localhost

Hostname:Port    localhost:80

User/Group    apache(81)/81

Max Requests    Per Child: 0 - Keep Alive: on - Max Per Connection: 100

Timeouts    Connection: 300 - Keep-Alive: 15

Virtual Server    Yes

Server Root    /usr/lib/apache2

Loaded Modules    core worker http_core mod_so mod_access mod_auth mod_auth_anon mod_auth_dbm mod_auth_digest mod_charset_lite mod_env mod_expires mod_headers mod_mime mod_negotiation mod_setenvif mod_log_config mod_logio mod_cgi mod_cgid mod_suexec mod_alias mod_rewrite mod_actions mod_autoindex mod_dir mod_ext_filter mod_deflate mod_include mod_php5

Directive   Local Value   Master Value

engine   1   1

last_modified   0   0

xbithack   0   0

Apache Environment

Variable   Value

HTTP_HOST    localhost

HTTP_USER_AGENT    Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051212 Firefox/1.5

HTTP_ACCEPT    text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5

HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE    it,en-us;q=0.7,en;q=0.3

HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING    gzip,deflate

HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET    ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7

HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE    300

HTTP_CONNECTION    keep-alive

PATH    /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/javaws:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/sbin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/share/karamba/bin

SERVER_SIGNATURE    <address>Apache Server at localhost Port 80</address>

SERVER_SOFTWARE    Apache

SERVER_NAME    localhost

SERVER_ADDR    127.0.0.1

SERVER_PORT    80

REMOTE_ADDR    127.0.0.1

DOCUMENT_ROOT    /var/www/localhost/htdocs

SERVER_ADMIN    root@localhost

SCRIPT_FILENAME    /var/www/localhost/htdocs/info.php

REMOTE_PORT    52645

GATEWAY_INTERFACE    CGI/1.1

SERVER_PROTOCOL    HTTP/1.1

REQUEST_METHOD    GET

QUERY_STRING    no value

REQUEST_URI    /info.php

SCRIPT_NAME    /info.php

HTTP Headers Information

HTTP Request Headers

HTTP Request    GET /info.php HTTP/1.1

Host    localhost

User-Agent    Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051212 Firefox/1.5

Accept    text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5

Accept-Language    it,en-us;q=0.7,en;q=0.3

Accept-Encoding    gzip,deflate

Accept-Charset    ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7

Keep-Alive    300

Connection    keep-alive

HTTP Response Headers

X-Powered-By    PHP/5.0.5-pl3-gentoo

Keep-Alive    timeout=15, max=100

Connection    Keep-Alive

Transfer-Encoding    chunked

Content-Type    text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1

bz2

BZip2 Support    Enabled

BZip2 Version    1.0.3, 15-Feb-2005

curl

CURL support    enabled

CURL Information    libcurl/7.15.0 OpenSSL/0.9.7i zlib/1.2.3

dba

DBA support    enabled

Supported handlers    gdbm cdb cdb_make db4

dom

DOM/XML    enabled

DOM/XML API Version    20031129

libxml Version    2.6.22

HTML Support    enabled

XPath Support    enabled

XPointer Support    enabled

Schema Support    enabled

RelaxNG Support    enabled

exif

EXIF Support    enabled

EXIF Version    1.4 $Id: exif.c,v 1.162.2.9 2005/08/05 14:00:47 hyanantha Exp $

Supported EXIF Version    0220

Supported filetypes    JPEG,TIFF

gd

GD Support    enabled

GD Version    bundled (2.0.28 compatible)

FreeType Support    enabled

FreeType Linkage    with freetype

FreeType Version    2.1.10

T1Lib Support    enabled

GIF Read Support    enabled

GIF Create Support    enabled

JPG Support    enabled

PNG Support    enabled

WBMP Support    enabled

XBM Support    enabled

gettext

GetText Support    enabled

libxml

libXML support    active

libXML Version    2.6.22

libXML streams    enabled

mbstring

Multibyte Support    enabled

Multibyte string engine    libmbfl

Multibyte (japanese) regex support    enabled

Multibyte regex (oniguruma) version    3.7.0

mbstring extension makes use of "streamable kanji code filter and converter", which is distributed under the GNU Lesser General Public License version 2.1.

Directive   Local Value   Master Value

mbstring.detect_order   no value   no value

mbstring.encoding_translation   Off   Off

mbstring.func_overload   0   0

mbstring.http_input   pass   pass

mbstring.http_output   pass   pass

mbstring.internal_encoding   ISO-8859-1   no value

mbstring.language   neutral   neutral

mbstring.substitute_character   no value   no value

mcrypt

mcrypt support   enabled

Version    2.5.7

Api No    20021217

Supported ciphers    cast-128 gost rijndael-128 twofish arcfour cast-256 loki97 rijndael-192 saferplus wake blowfish-compat des rijndael-256 serpent xtea blowfish enigma rc2 tripledes

Supported modes    cbc cfb ctr ecb ncfb nofb ofb stream

Directive   Local Value   Master Value

mcrypt.algorithms_dir   no value   no value

mcrypt.modes_dir   no value   no value

mhash

MHASH support    Enabled

MHASH API Version    20020524

mysql

MySQL Support   enabled

Active Persistent Links    0

Active Links    0

Client API version    5.0.16

MYSQL_MODULE_TYPE    external

MYSQL_SOCKET    /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

MYSQL_INCLUDE    -I/usr/include/mysql

MYSQL_LIBS    -L/usr/lib -lmysqlclient

Directive   Local Value   Master Value

mysql.allow_persistent   On   On

mysql.connect_timeout   60   60

mysql.default_host   no value   no value

mysql.default_password   no value   no value

mysql.default_port   no value   no value

mysql.default_socket   no value   no value

mysql.default_user   no value   no value

mysql.max_links   Unlimited   Unlimited

mysql.max_persistent   Unlimited   Unlimited

mysql.trace_mode   Off   Off

openssl

OpenSSL support    enabled

OpenSSL Version    OpenSSL 0.9.7i 14 Oct 2005

pcre

PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support    enabled

PCRE Library Version    6.2 01-Aug-2005

pspell

PSpell Support    enabled

standard

Regex Library    Bundled library enabled

Dynamic Library Support    enabled

Path to sendmail    /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i

Directive   Local Value   Master Value

assert.active   1   1

assert.bail   0   0

assert.callback   no value   no value

assert.quiet_eval   0   0

assert.warning   1   1

auto_detect_line_endings   0   0

date.default_latitude   31.7667   31.7667

date.default_longitude   35.2333   35.2333

date.sunrise_zenith   90.83   90.83

date.sunset_zenith   90.83   90.83

default_socket_timeout   60   60

safe_mode_allowed_env_vars   PHP_   PHP_

safe_mode_protected_env_vars   LD_LIBRARY_PATH   LD_LIBRARY_PATH

url_rewriter.tags   a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=,fieldset=   a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=,fieldset=

user_agent   no value   no value

xml

XML Support    active

XML Namespace Support    active

libxml2 Version    2.6.22

zlib

ZLib Support    enabled

Compiled Version    1.2.3

Linked Version    1.2.3

Directive   Local Value   Master Value

zlib.output_compression   Off   Off

zlib.output_compression_level   -1   -1

zlib.output_handler   no value   no value

Additional Modules

Module Name

Environment

Variable   Value

PATH    /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/javaws:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/sbin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/share/karamba/bin

PHP Variables

Variable   Value

_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"]   localhost

_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"]   Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051212 Firefox/1.5

_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT"]   text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5

_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE"]   it,en-us;q=0.7,en;q=0.3

_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING"]   gzip,deflate

_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET"]   ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7

_SERVER["HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE"]   300

_SERVER["HTTP_CONNECTION"]   keep-alive

_SERVER["PATH"]   /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/javaws:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/sbin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/share/karamba/bin

_SERVER["SERVER_SIGNATURE"]   <address>Apache Server at localhost Port 80</address>

_SERVER["SERVER_SOFTWARE"]   Apache

_SERVER["SERVER_NAME"]   localhost

_SERVER["SERVER_ADDR"]   127.0.0.1

_SERVER["SERVER_PORT"]   80

_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"]   127.0.0.1

_SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"]   /var/www/localhost/htdocs

_SERVER["SERVER_ADMIN"]   root@localhost

_SERVER["SCRIPT_FILENAME"]   /var/www/localhost/htdocs/info.php

_SERVER["REMOTE_PORT"]   52645

_SERVER["GATEWAY_INTERFACE"]   CGI/1.1

_SERVER["SERVER_PROTOCOL"]   HTTP/1.1

_SERVER["REQUEST_METHOD"]   GET

_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"]   no value

_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"]   /info.php

_SERVER["SCRIPT_NAME"]   /info.php

_SERVER["PHP_SELF"]   /info.php

_SERVER["argv"]   

Array

(

)

_SERVER["argc"]   0

_ENV["PATH"]   /bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/javaws:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/sbin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/share/karamba/bin

PHP License

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms of the PHP License as published by the PHP Group and included in the distribution in the file: LICENSE

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

If you did not receive a copy of the PHP license, or have any questions about PHP licensing, please contact license@php.net.

```

----------

## Peach

vorrei farti notare una cosa di quello che hai postato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PHP Logo
> 
> PHP Version 5.0.5-pl3-gentoo
> ...

 

 :Question:  posteresti:

```
# equery uses php
```

 :Exclamation:  io ho:

```
 # equery uses php

[ Searching for packages matching php... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend    : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[           : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r4 ]

 U I

 - - cgi                 : Enable CGI SAPI

 - - cli                 : Enable CLI SAPI

 - - discard-path        : Switch on common security setting for CGI SAPI

 - - force-cgi-redirect  : Switch on common security setting for CGI SAPI

 + - apache              : Chooses Apache1 support when a package optionally supports Apache1

 + + apache2             : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2 - - sharedext           : Adds support for building shared extensions in php

 - - adabas              : Adds support for the Adabas database engine

 - - bcmath              : Adds support for libbcmath

 - - berkdb              : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - birdstep            : Adds support for the Birdstep Database Server

 - + bzip2               : Use the bzlib compression library

 + + calendar            : Adds support for calendars (not using mcal!)

 + - cdb                 : Adds support for the CDB database engine from the author of qmail

 - - cjk                 : Adds support for Multi-byte character languages (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)

 + + crypt               : Add support for encryption -- using mcrypt or gpg where applicable

 - - ctype               : Enables ctype functions

 - + curl                : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - curlwrappers        : Adds support for using curl in streams

 - - db2                 : Enables support for IBM DB2 database server

 - - dba                 : Enables dbm-compatible layers

 - - dbase               : Adds support for dbase file format

 - - dbmaker             : Adds support for dbmaker database server

 - - debug               : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - empress             : Adds support for the Empress database server

 - - empress-bcs         : Adds local access support for the Empress database server

 - - esoob               : Adds support for Easysoft OOD database

 - + exif                : Adds support for reading EXIF headers from JPEG and TIFF images

 - - frontbase           : Adds support for the frontbase sql server

 - - fdftk               : Add supports for Adobe's FDF toolkit.

 - - filepro             : Adds support for filePro databases

 - - firebird            : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 - - flatfile            : Adds dbm support for flat files

 + + ftp                 : Adds FTP support

 - + gd                  : Adds support for media-libs/gd (to generate graphics on the fly)

 - - gd-external         : Use the external version of gd rather than the bundled one (possibly dangerous)

 - - gdbm                : Adds support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

 - - gmp                 : Adds support for dev-libs/gmp (GNU MP library)

 - - hardenedphp         : include the hardened php security patch for the php group of ebuilds

 - - hyperwave-api       : Adds support for Hyperwave document storage system

 - - iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 - - imap                : Adds support for IMAP

 - - informix            : Adds support for Informix database

 - - inifile             : Adds dbm support for .ini files

 - - interbase           : Adds support for Interbase database

 - - iodbc               : Adds support for iODBC library

 + + ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - java-external       : Use the external java extension rather than the bundled one

 - - kerberos            : Adds kerberos support

 - - ldap                : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - libedit             : Use the libedit library (replacement for readline)

 - - mcve                : Support for the MCVE credit card payment system

 - - memlimit            : Adds memory usage limiting in supporting programs

 - + mhash               : Adds support for the mhash library

 - + ming                : Adds support for ming library for creating flash format files

 - - mnogosearch         : Adds support for the mnoGoSearch search engine

 - - msql                : Adds support for the MSQL database server

 - - mssql               : Adds support for Microsoft SQL Server database

 + + mysql               : Adds mySQL support

 + + mysqli              : Adds support for the improved mySQL libraries

 + + ncurses             : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nls                 : <unknown>

 - - oci8                : Adds Oracle 8 Support

 - - oci8-instant-client : Use dev-db/oracle-instantclient-basic as Oracle provider instead of requiring a full Oracle server install

 - - odbc                : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 - - oracle7             : Adds support for Oracle 7

 - - ovrimos             : Adds support for the Ovrimos Database engine

 - - pcntl               : Adds support for process creation functions

 - + pcre                : Adds support for Perl Compatible Regular Expressions

 - - pdo-external        : Use the external pecl-pdo extension rather than the bundled one

 - - pear                : Enable PEAR support

 - - pfpro               : Adds support for Verisign Payflow Pro

 - - pic                 : Build Position Independent Code.  Do not utilize this flag unless you know what you're doing.

 + + posix               : Adds support for POSIX-compatible functions

 - - postgres            : Adds support for the postgresql database

 - - qdbm                : Adds support for the qdbm library

 + + readline            : enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that most everyone wants.

 - - recode              : enables support for the GNU recode library

 - - sapdb               : Adds support for SAP DB

 - - sasl                : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

 + + session             : Adds persistent session support

 - - sharedext           : Adds support for building shared extensions in php

 - - sharedmem           : Adds support for shared memory use

 - - simplexml           : support for simplexml

 - - snmp                : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

 - - soap                : Adds support for SOAP

 + + sockets             : Adds support for tcp/ip sockets

 - - solid               : Adds support for the Solid database engine

 + + spell               : Adds dictionary support

 + - spl                 : Adds support for the Standard PHP Library

 - - sqlite              : <unknown>

 + + ssl                 : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - sybase              : Adds support for the Sybase SQL Database Server

 - - sybase-ct           : Adds support for Sybase-CT

 - - sysvipc             : Support for System V-compatible inter-process communication

 - - threads             : Adds threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

 - - tidy                : Adds support for HTML Tidy

 + + tiff                : Adds support for the tiff image format

 + + tokenizer           : Adds support for the PHP file parser

 + + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - wddx                : Adds support for WDDX

 + + xml2                : Check/Support flag for XML library (version 2)

 - - xmlrpc              : Support for xml-rpc library

 - - xpm                 : Support for XPM graphics format.

 - - xsl                 : Check/Support flag for XSL library (version 1)

 - - yaz                 : Adds in optional support for the Z39.50 Protocol for Information Retrieval (YAZ)

 - - zip                 : Enable ZIP file support

 + + zlib                : Adds support for zlib (de)compression
```

fondamentali direi che sono le flag: pcre e session

----------

## jozmile

Non avevo salvato il menu di ufed, ho ricompilato, ora è tutto ok.  :Very Happy: 

Thanx

----------

## Peach

 *jozmile wrote:*   

> Non avevo salvato il menu di ufed, ho ricompilato, ora è tutto ok. 
> 
> Thanx

 

ehehe ogni tanto capita

----------

